# DFH Superior HELP



## Coryd (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I just ran into some install problems with Superior. (imagine that) I did like the manual said and copied the Superior folder from all the DVDs to my myBook 500GB drive.  I ran into a brick wall now though because even when i scan for VST instruments now it doesn't find anything. Did i leave a step out? It probably doesn't help that i am trying it on my computer at work  while i am working....i mean not working and trying to get Superior working. If anyone can help with this i would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep. You copy over everything into the SAME folder, then when you are finished, go into the (I believe) plugins folder and then choose mac or pc, go into that folder and run the drummer/cocktail and percussionist programs, which set up the VSt's 

If there isn't a plug ins folder, then just look through all of them. The Mac/PC folders are only 1 level done from the root. You should have copied EVERYTHING off the DVD's , and then they should be there


----------



## Coryd (Jan 11, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Yep. You copy over everything into the SAME folder, then when you are finished, go into the (I believe) plugins folder and then choose mac or pc, go into that folder and run the drummer/cocktail and percussionist programs, which set up the VSt's
> 
> If there isn't a plug ins folder, then just look through all of them. The Mac/PC folders are only 1 level done from the root. You should have copied EVERYTHING off the DVD's , and then they should be there



Thanks for the reply!!!!  

I opened up the Plugins folder and then the PCVSTi folder. Inside is the 
Superior Installer.msi After i ran this it says that it installs under C:\Program Files\Toontrack\Superior, but when i open the folder there is nothing inside??? I can't seem to grasp it....


----------



## Purist (Jan 11, 2008)

Strange prob u got there. I just installed my dfhs on my laptop for kicks and it asks to select where to install the vsts plugin and where the DFHS content is goin into when i use the custom install, maybe u should try that instead of the default install. Maybe your superior folder was already there on your comp but empty and the installer installed the thing somewhere else because the folder already exsisted?
I'm not sure if my copy is differnt from yours but i don't have a "Superior Installer.msi" in the Pluginspc\vsti folder but instead i have 3installers(cocktail,drummer,percussion.msi).



Coryd said:


> I opened up the Plugins folder and then the PCVSTi folder. Inside is the
> Superior Installer.msi After i ran this it says that it installs under C:\Program Files\Toontrack\Superior, but when i open the folder there is nothing inside??? I can't seem to grasp it....


----------



## smueske (Jan 11, 2008)

You have to make sure that your host program knows where the vst dlls are located. Which program are you using? If it's a VST host, generally there is a "VST Plugins" folder. That's where you'd copy the dlls. If not, then create a VST plugins folder and add it to your VST plugins path in whatever your host program is (some are comma delimited so just keep adding paths to your VST folders and separate them with a comma).


----------



## Coryd (Jan 12, 2008)

Sweet!!!  Well, i got it working with Cubase 4, but now the only problem i have is that for some reason when i try to audition the individual sounds i can only hear the kick. Everything else doesn't play. Does anyone know why i might be having this problem? Thanks again for all the replies!!!!!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 13, 2008)

Coryd said:


> Sweet!!!  Well, i got it working with Cubase 4, but now the only problem i have is that for some reason when i try to audition the individual sounds i can only hear the kick. Everything else doesn't play. Does anyone know why i might be having this problem? Thanks again for all the replies!!!!!


Another thing, and please, do read the manual as it explains everything, is that it takes a while to load. Wait untill the full kit has loaded, and then use the plug in pads, click on them to listen to the sounds, and don't forget clicking in different places gives you a different velocity. Best thing is to just program in a beat, it should have also come with a cubase drum mapping too (which is buried somewhere)


----------



## Coryd (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the support!!! I seem to have it running great!!! One other question to ask though....I can't seem to figure out how to set up the kit to where i can compress and eq each individual drum/cymbal within cubase 4. Is there anyone who knows how to do this? Thanks again for all your answers!!!!!


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't know in Cubase, in Sonar you have to set up the Rewire to output to multiple paths and then you add effects to each one.


----------



## audibleE (Jan 16, 2008)

Go on toontracks.com and dowload the DFH templates. They have a bunch for all the major recording apps. I'm running Sonar and Pro Tools and haven't had too many problems.


----------



## smueske (Jan 16, 2008)

You either need to add individual track effects (I'm assuming that by now you have the instrument set as multi-out?), route drums to buses and put effects on the buses, or set up effect sends. Any one of those three will work. The Cubase manual should explain how to do that.


----------

